# No really. I'm out of your league.



## shuefly pie (Jan 29, 2011)

I know I'm not young and foxy.

I know my days of "stopping traffic" are behind me.

I know I'm at the self-wash car wash with my autistic kid and my decidedly unsexy (albeit paid for) car.

But when the largely toothless guy who runs the change booth at said car wash sincerely hits on me...

Please, please tell me I still have enough working for me to be "out of his league."

Please?
________________

Add your own "No really. I'm out of your league," tale here. I know I can't be the only one who gets hit on and feels less than complimented by the effort.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 29, 2011)

shuefly pie said:


> I know I'm not young and foxy.
> 
> I know my days of "stopping traffic" are behind me.
> 
> ...



I feel like, I should say something like "I'd hit it." But I'm not exactly sure that's the type of compliment you want. And that's not really my style either.


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 29, 2011)

Hit me baby! 

I'm really not fishing here (well maybe a little after this run in with Toothless Joe - it was disheartening), but I figure someone else has to have a good tale or two about being hit on by someone who makes them want to step back and say, "Seriously?"


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, you're not the only one who gets hit on by the great unwashed!

My problem seems to be that the guys I'm interested in don't know I exist, but the guys who have all the social skills of a skunk licking its ass and knuckles that drag the ground... those are the ones that hit on me!

I'd like to think I'm worth more than that. I own my own home, car, brain, have a good job. I think my face is alright, figures not bad. I have all my own hair, teeth, a full compliment of working limbs and no baggage.

I think that being single - for the moment - is for the best, until someone I like bothers to take notice. I'm not too picky, but some social skills and consideration would be a plus.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 29, 2011)

Guys like that are good for a laugh at least. LOL


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Very true


----------



## PinkRodery (Jan 29, 2011)

Eh... No one hits on me. Maybe due to the fact that I have a lot of very attractive friends and I tend to be invisible when with them, that's the nicest way I have of looking at it.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 29, 2011)

To be completely honest, I'm a proud bitch who judges the heck out of anyone. But I'm always pleased if someone takes the time of day to notice me, even if the first thought on the mind is "PENIS VAGINA PENIS VAGINA". It's still acknowledging me as a person, instead of the usual way people politely ignore each other.


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 29, 2011)

Sometimes it's better to be ignored. 

"Consider the source" and all that...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 30, 2011)

This isn't a "I'm out of your league" more like a "We're playing a different sport"....

Can guys stop hitting on me? Please?


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 30, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> This isn't a "I'm out of your league" more like a "We're playing a different sport"....
> 
> Can guys stop hitting on me? Please?



Quit whining and take it like a man, Sassy.


----------



## bonified (Jan 30, 2011)

I dunno, everyone has a story, whether there is an attraction or not is a diff thing. Ol teefy might be working the car wash to get new fangs, who knows. I don't think anyone is out of or in anothers league as such & kinda basing physical validation on the level of attractiveness seen from someone who doesnt know you at all seems a lil weird to me.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 30, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> Quit whining and take it like a man, Sassy.



You're the only person more masculine than me that I would consider flattered to be hit on by.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 30, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> You're the only person more masculine than me that I would consider flattered to be hit on by.



Ah, touche.


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 30, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> This isn't a "I'm out of your league" more like a "We're playing a different sport"....
> 
> Can guys stop hitting on me? Please?



even me???


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 30, 2011)

bonified said:


> I dunno, everyone has a story, whether there is an attraction or not is a diff thing. Ol teefy might be working the car wash to get new fangs, who knows. I don't think anyone is out of or in anothers league as such & kinda basing physical validation on the level of attractiveness seen from someone who doesnt know you at all seems a lil weird to me.


Sometimes there's just that gut reaction: "damn, you's ugly." Is it wrong? Probably. Shallow? Definitely. It's there nonetheless.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 30, 2011)

bonified said:


> I dunno, everyone has a story, whether there is an attraction or not is a diff thing. Ol teefy might be working the car wash to get new fangs, who knows. I don't think anyone is out of or in anothers league as such & kinda basing physical validation on the level of attractiveness seen from someone who doesnt know you at all seems a lil weird to me.



I know exactly what you mean, and you have a valid point, but there are also cases of attraction being not physical. There have been times when I feel someone is "out of my league" because they don't or aren't able to have the type of "intellectual" conversation I want to have. They're either not interested in them, or don't understand them and that makes them me "out of their league." Not a better person, just not on the same playing field.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jan 30, 2011)

This feels a little mean to be honest. Can't you just accept a compliment and move on? Toothless joe has feelings. Maybe you made his day seeing a beautiful woman drive by. Is that so bad? Sure, there are probably plenty of guys 'out of your league'. But do you really need to feel superior to them? 

I apologize in advance if I have miscomprehended the point of your original post.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jan 30, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> This isn't a "I'm out of your league" more like a "We're playing a different sport"....
> 
> Can guys stop hitting on me? Please?



Are you that insecure that it bothers you? I've had this happen to me numerous times and I just say thank you and if it goes anything further I make it known that I am not interested. Pretty simple response if you ask me.


----------



## MaybeX (Jan 30, 2011)

Back when I worked in the city I used to get cruised and occasionally hit on by male chubby chasers. Really made me upset the first couple of times, after that I thought it was kinda funny. 

Disappointed that no female chubby chasers (FFAs) did, though one I later dated pointed out that I'm a bit obtuse about that sort of thing, and might not have noticed. :doh:

The only time I really thought "I'm out of your league" was the time a somewhat crazed lady with considerably more facial hair than I had (and I had a mustache back then) tried to pick up both a buddy and me for a (ahem) 'party'. 

We politely begged off due to "previous plans".


----------



## Hole (Jan 30, 2011)

I usually just take it with a grain of salt unless it's someone old enough to be my grandfather or someone who already has a partner.:doh: Then, I might just feel a little disgusted.

Just think of it this way. Everyone can see beauty, including the ugly mother fuckers out there.  Toothless guy still has his working eyes.  (And a working pee pee?)

I know you wanted to know that. :happy:


----------



## BeerMe (Jan 30, 2011)

As long as they're not being really creepy I can take a compliment from just about anyone and be happy about it. I rarely get hit on, but it's nice to know when someone finds me attractive, even if I have zero interest in dating them. 

Maybe it's different for guys.


----------



## vinarian (Jan 30, 2011)

Personally, I like to hit on everyone, its just my nature, it has nothing to do with being serious or not - then again, I generally find everyone attractive, and in response to a previous poster, if someone is in a group with so called supermodels, I generally find the more 'normal' looking people more attractive. "league" generally doesn't enter the equation - then again, I generally shower and so far have all my teeth  Of course I have rather progressive and eclectic views on sex and relationships - though me hitting on someone doesnt mean I want to sleep with him\her\it


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 30, 2011)

Color me chastened.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 30, 2011)

MaybeX said:


> Back when I worked in the city I used to get cruised and occasionally hit on by male chubby chasers. Really made me upset the first couple of times, after that I thought it was kinda funny.
> 
> Disappointed that no female chubby chasers (FFAs) did, though one I later dated pointed out that I'm a bit obtuse about that sort of thing, and might not have noticed. :doh:
> 
> ...



You don't like the fuzz?  *Wibble*


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 30, 2011)

Hole said:


> I usually just take it with a grain of salt unless it's someone old enough to be my grandfather or someone who already has a partner.:doh: Then, I might just feel a little disgusted.
> 
> Just think of it this way. Everyone can see beauty, including the ugly mother fuckers out there.  Toothless guy still has his working eyes.  (And a working pee pee?)
> 
> I know you wanted to know that. :happy:


Still out of rep, but this is a point worth noting. 

-Rusty


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 30, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> This feels a little mean to be honest. Can't you just accept a compliment and move on? Toothless joe has feelings. Maybe you made his day seeing a beautiful woman drive by. Is that so bad? Sure, there are probably plenty of guys 'out of your league'. But do you really need to feel superior to them?
> 
> I apologize in advance if I have miscomprehended the point of your original post.



Yeah, I fully accept your point. League doesn't really come into it, but my base line is, Does the guy wash (personal hygine very important!) and is he polite. Beyond that I don't judge. Most people surprise the hell out of me! A fact for which I am eternally greatful. Thanks for making me think about my response and my resposibility to others. I suppose it is better to dazzel someone from time to time, even if they don't wash!


----------



## femaleseat (Jan 30, 2011)

yup, im sure we all have those days when guys who we wouldnt normally give another glance at drool over us, but.....nothing wrong with saying thank you and moving on.....not like u gotta marry the guy, LOL

on a side note when i go clubbing and ugly guys offer to buy me drinks....i know how hard it must have been to come up to me and offer that..i def always try to be polite...ironically they somtimes end up being the most fun


----------



## shuefly pie (Jan 30, 2011)

I get it. It's an honor just to have been nominated.

Whatevah.


----------



## MaybeX (Jan 30, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> You don't like the fuzz?  *Wibble*


Fuzz is fine. Being substantially more hirsute than me is rather less so. 
Being noticeably crazy and on the scary side is right out.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh God, I have 4 missing teeth.

*undesirable*


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 30, 2011)

Cuddle-Bunny said:


> Yeah, I fully accept your point. League doesn't really come into it, but my base line is, Does the guy wash (personal hygine very important!) and is he polite. Beyond that I don't judge. Most people surprise the hell out of me! A fact for which I am eternally greatful. Thanks for making me think about my response and my resposibility to others. I suppose it is better to dazzel someone from time to time, even if they don't wash!


Still out of rep, but a worthwhile clarification.

-Rusty


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 30, 2011)

shuefly, I don't think you really said anything wrong at all.  I definitely have people hit on me that make me go "Uh, yeah, not in a million years." Different people have different things that they are attracted to, though, so I personally am never offended they do it. Just more entertained.  Not directing this at you, shue, just at our society in general: It's my personal opinion that trying to categorize people into "leagues" isn't helpful. A lot of skinnies get confused seeing a fatty with a skinny, conventionally-attractive partner, because they think the fatty is dating "way out of their league." Nothing pisses me off more than that mindset. (Again, I know, shue, that's not where you were coming from! ) There's someone out there for everyone, everyone is attracted to something different. There are people out there who think Toothless Joe is DAMNED sexy, and more power to 'em. :bow: The only way Toothless Joe is going to meet one of them is by speaking out to the women *he* is attracted to, so I personally wouldn't begrudge him that.


----------



## Amaranthine (Jan 30, 2011)

One thing that bothers me is when friends say "You could do so much better," etc. It's like...I know what I want. I know who I find sexy. I don't care if you don't. I define my own "league" and it'll never be the same as yours, especially if you have the nerve to criticize my taste in who I choose to date.


----------



## toni (Jan 30, 2011)

shuefly pie said:


> Hit me baby!
> 
> I'm really not fishing here (well maybe a little after this run in with Toothless Joe - it was disheartening), but I figure someone else has to have a good tale or two about being hit on by someone who makes them want to step back and say, "Seriously?"



I do have a "seriously" situation going on at the parking garage where I work. I get hit on to the point where I feel trapped and want to cry, EVERY NIGHT. Nothing rude or disrespectful is being said. It is just the fact that I am being delayed and have to tell the same two dudes every night that I am super busy and can not take on an extra person in my life is very nerve wracking for me. I get heart burn when I start walking there. I love taking the bus so I don't have to deal with it. 

Anyway, I wish you wouldn't look down on the toothless dude collecting money at the car wash. He is a person too. I am not saying date him but it is sweet of him to try. Thank him and tell him you are involved. That whole out of your league thing sounds really snotty.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 30, 2011)

shuefly pie said:


> I get it. It's an honor just to have been nominated.
> 
> Whatevah.



I think this is about the right time to say "I'd hit it."

I feel so . . . manly saying that, because I never say it. 

I'd hit it!:blush:


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 31, 2011)

There's someone out there for everyone.

I mean, hell, the Marshmallow Dragon had a girl who didn't just date him, but bragged about him!


----------



## bonified (Jan 31, 2011)

Wagimawr said:


> Sometimes there's just that gut reaction: "damn, you's ugly." Is it wrong? Probably. Shallow? Definitely. It's there nonetheless.


I don't know, uglieness to me isn't in the physical attributes a person displays. We are all gonna get old wrinkly and stink of piss. I'm certainly no friggin oil painting. 
People to me are merely 2 eyes and a brainstem. Personaility you have control over, you can cultivate and have no excuse.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 31, 2011)

None of you are on my level.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 31, 2011)

Paquito said:


> None of you are on my level.



I'm outta everyone's league.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 31, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I'm outta everyone's league.



Judgemental bitches. We were MADE for each other.


----------



## Zowie (Jan 31, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Judgemental bitches. We were MADE for each other.



...Only if you shave.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 31, 2011)

Zowie said:


> ...Only if you shave.



ONLY if you give the stache a fair shot. Revel in the magnificence for a moment.


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 31, 2011)

uber-trash mcskankasaurus? i am out of her league. hands down. 

the 60 year old lady at the gym who tried to pick me up? out of her league... 

the crackhead working the burger king drive through? out of her league...

stuck-up sorority girl cheerleader daughter of my boss? out of her league...


i flirt a lot, and with everyone, especially at work. it gets kind of hairy though cus i've had co-workers straight up ask me why i don't flirt with them like i do everyone else, so then i start flirting with them too and then they start taking it seriously and oh man...


----------



## femaleseat (Jan 31, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> uber-trash mcskankasaurus? i am out of her league. hands down.
> 
> the 60 year old lady at the gym who tried to pick me up? out of her league...
> 
> ...



aint u a busy social bee!!


----------



## FishCharming (Jan 31, 2011)

femaleseat said:


> aint u a busy social bee!!



whoops, forgot one.

the headless. out of their league


----------



## femaleseat (Jan 31, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> whoops, forgot one.
> 
> the headless. out of their league


without a doubt....WAY OUT!


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 31, 2011)

Most of the time I feel like I'm nowhere near their league as opposed to the other way around.

But yeah, there a some who I often have that passing thought that even I'm better than "that" like Hozay said. When I can't have a real intelligent conversation with them is when it happens the most.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 31, 2011)

I think saying 'different leagues' rather than 'out of my league' is better, and that's not me trying to be nice or whatever. A lot of the time I'll be flirted with by someone who would be the ultimate catch to the girl watching us from across the room... but to me, he's just not what I want. Some girls love long hair, tattoos and piercings, and would find the rocker in front of me to be an absolute god. On the other side of things, the trendily dressed academic type with wavy hair talking to her would be a complete bore. If only we could just switch and find the love of our lives.

Similiarly, there's some crazy cat lady spying on toothless Joe from afar.

If I ever act aloof to someone who is trying it on with me, it's probably because I'm wondering why he thinks we're suited for each other at all, and probably hasn't thought about it. Then again, whose really thinking of marriage and babies when they flirt with someone? We just want to admire the shiny object in front of us.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 31, 2011)

We aren't in the same league. We're not playing the same sport. You're playing baseball. I'm playing CALVINBALL.

And that's why I'm better than you.


----------



## Jai7777777 (Feb 1, 2011)

MaybeX said:


> Fuzz is fine. Being substantially more hirsute than me is rather less so.
> Being noticeably crazy and on the scary side is right out.



Oh now Mr Maybe, before you had even a chance to lay eyes on Amy, I've no doubt that her incredible vocabulary and warming personality would have you well and truly smitten...

And besides, you mean to tell me when she gives you her full attention and introduces herself in the most dreamy english accent, your not going to be taken in by her perfect blue eyes high cheek bones and a bit of designer stubble? 

Don't be worried at her being to much woman for you, I bet if you where nice she might even teach you something...


----------



## shuefly pie (Feb 2, 2011)

Y'all are too much.

No one sees the parallel between my tongue in cheek(ish) remark and the countless posts by BBW who (say) they have been treated like they are lucky to get at date with WHOEVER/ANYONE who will take them out? 

Like me and the car wash guy - I imagine most of these women/men have often been well out of the league of some of the men/women who either came on to them, or worse yet, were set up with by friends. In both situations the implication is, "Given your situation/appearance/age/whatever, you should be flattered, hell maybe even grateful, that *anyone* would be interested in you."

[email protected]# that. I'm not flattered or grateful for some people's attention and likewise, I hope no other self-respecting man or woman here would be either. 

I wasn't hateful or in any way disrespectful to the car wash man. I did leave slightly disheartened that I managed to capture his interest. Not because he was a bad man or unworthy, but because _*le sigh*_ it seems MY days of catching the eye of anyone else appear to be behind me. 

It was meant to be an amusing anecdote. An ode, if you will, to what it's like to be "back in the game" when you're no longer a nubile 20-something year old and the pickings' have grown tangibly slimmer. If some (maybe even most) of the posters here want to demonize my remarks to a pathological level...

Que lastima.


----------



## Goreki (Feb 2, 2011)

shuefly pie said:


> Y'all are too much.
> 
> No one sees the parallel between my tongue in cheek(ish) remark and the countless posts by BBW who (say) they have been treated like they are lucky to get at date with WHOEVER/ANYONE who will take them out?
> 
> ...


Well put. It's one of those things where you feel a little bad for saying it, but a lot worse to think that someone you consider somewhat less than than attractive is obviously attracted to you.
I think it's a very primal biological response, and I'm glad you did share it. I've had that reaction myself more times than I can remember.


----------



## femaleseat (Feb 2, 2011)

shuefly pie said:


> Y'all are too much.
> 
> No one sees the parallel between my tongue in cheek(ish) remark and the countless posts by BBW who (say) they have been treated like they are lucky to get at date with WHOEVER/ANYONE who will take them out?
> 
> ...



hey..at least u gave us something to think about.....


----------



## escapist (Feb 3, 2011)

Zowie said:


> To be completely honest, I'm a proud bitch who judges the heck out of anyone. But I'm always pleased if someone takes the time of day to notice me, even if the first thought on the mind is "PENIS VAGINA PENIS VAGINA". It's still acknowledging me as a person, instead of the usual way people politely ignore each other.



Have I mentioned I love you lately? :happy:


----------

